# [APP][GAME] Underwater Crisis v1.1 [FREE]



## altairirfan01 (Feb 25, 2014)

Underwater Crisis has been updated!

What's New
v1.1
** ADDED SUPPORT FOR 2.2 FROYO !
** SOME LITTLE OPTIMIZATION TWEAKS TO IMPROVE IN GAME PERFORMANCE
** NOW WITH PUSH NOTIFICATIONS !
** BOOST ADDED FOR TEGRA 3 DEVICES
** 60 FPS LIMIT SET FOR PHONE WITH ISSUE OF GAME RUNNING FAST
** DYNAMIC LEVEL BUILDING FIX

Follow the link and Download Now for free :

*https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.psypstud.uc*

*Description

Bill, the fish was the king of the oceans...before Goldy came from the Pacific Ocean and dethroned Bill to become the king of the oceans!But the story doesn't end just there. Bill has a nuclear base and will try everything to regain his place at the throne by putting obstacles in Goldy's path. Goldy has to dodge and save himself in this tale of revenge.
GO UPP AND DOWN AND MAKE SURE GOLDY SURVIVES!

===FEATURES=== 
**** DYNAMIC LEVEL GENERATOR*****
**** AWESOME ANIMATIONS******
****LEVEL POWER-UPS*****
*** SWEET INTRO WITH TEXT EFFECTS****
**** IN COMING MISSILE ATTACKS****
AND MUCH MORE ......

Visit *http://www.psychopathstudios.com/* for details...*


----------

